

Ask HN: Google Reader Alternative? - marilyn

I switched from Bloglines to Google Reader about a year ago, and prefer the efficiency of Reader, but still feel bogged down with Reader limited organization methods (only one level folders).<p>What do you use for your feedreader?
======
gr366
I use Feverº by Shaun Inman. It requires that you have a hosting account
somewhere, but has an interesting twist to it:

You set up your subscriptions as either "Kindling" or "Sparks". Kindling are
your essential feeds and Sparks are your supplementary feeds. So Sparks just
kind of sit in the background (though you can read them too), but when enough
of them start pointing at an interesting story, that story becomes "Hot" and
is prioritized by "temperature", kind of like Techmeme does, but for your
personal feeds. It has completely wiped out my "Unread Items" issue, because
that number isn't really surfaced in the UI. And with the Hot items, you're
unlikely to miss something important.

<http://feedafever.com/>

------
nfnaaron
I really like Brief, a Firefox addon. I like minimalism.

It has folders.

